# Diet to 190 before next cycle



## guthixfed (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys as some of you may know my first two cycles were a little foolish and I think I have learned from my mistakes.My first two cycles took me from 165 to 185 so I was pretty happy with that I never went over 275mg of test weekly.So my body reacted pretty nicely to the small dosage. I'm down to 180 post cycle for 4 weeks now! So its my goal to naturally hit 190 before the next cycle with no supplementation besides a pre work out and my protein. my goal is to intake 235gs of protein and 3000 calories for every pound i put on ill increase my intake by 10 gs of protein and 125 calories let me know if this is a good plan here  hopefully getting to 225 on the next cycle which will include 500-750/test weekly 14 weeks and dbol 25mg ed 8 weeks with a heavy pct ,hcg and nova


----------



## Built (Jun 26, 2011)

What bodyfat are you currently?


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 26, 2011)

9.5-10 ish


----------



## Built (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay, so you went from 165 to 185 on cycle (you didn't mention how long you were on), then dropped 5 lbs of bloat in the post-cycle. You're currently 180 and sub-10%, and you want to bulk to 190 naturally. How long are you giving yourself to do this?


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 26, 2011)

2 months bro.but my two cycles were just test eth 250-275/w 10 weeks each


----------



## Built (Jun 26, 2011)

You went from 165 to 185 in 20 weeks while on cycle, and now you want to go from 180 to 190 in 8 weeks while off cycle. Do I have it now?


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 26, 2011)

yes sir thats right!


----------



## Chubby (Jun 26, 2011)

guthixfed said:


> *2 months bro.but my two cycles were just test eth 250-275/w 10 weeks each*





> *Yes sir thats right*!


 
She is not a man.


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 26, 2011)

OOOOOOOOps sorry ladies!


----------



## Built (Jun 26, 2011)

No worries. Okay, ten pounds in 8 weeks off-cycle sounds peachy. Your dietary plan seems sound, if overly anal-retentive. Lean on olive oil - it's good for testosterone production. Creatine's another good one; go to brinkzone and listen to Will's suggestion about dissolving it in hot water first. 

I assume you're on some PCT for this?


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 26, 2011)

No I was foolish it was my first time and I messed up on that end of it.. lucky I picked up non visible sides!! but ill check out the creatine article! thanks


----------



## Built (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not thinking of sides, just wondering if perhaps a low dose of aromatase inhibitor might help you recover. If you're feeling fine, leave it alone.


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes still very aggressive in the gym


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think 10 pounds of muscle in 8 weeks is possible for all natural. Is it Built! ?


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 27, 2011)

these days its hard for me to gain 10 pounds on cycle lol


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 27, 2011)

guess i better put the order in then hmmm who shall it be uncle z or naps  i dont feel like waiting eterrnity so probably uncle z


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> these days its hard for me to gain 10 pounds on cycle lol



This was the same for me until I took a gander into Tren


----------



## Built (Jun 28, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> I don't think 10 pounds of muscle in 8 weeks is possible for all natural. Is it Built! ?



Not unless he's an undeveloped 19-year-old novice. Ten pounds of weight is possible though, with 3 or so pounds of muscle.


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 28, 2011)

which im not  the only thing going against me is im a natural 140-150 guy


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 29, 2011)

Built said:


> No worries. Okay, ten pounds in 8 weeks off-cycle sounds peachy. Your dietary plan seems sound, if overly anal-retentive. Lean on olive oil - it's good for testosterone production. Creatine's another good one; go to brinkzone and listen to Will's suggestion about dissolving it in hot water first.



how much olive oil should one use to help gain?  and just regular olive oil?


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 29, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> how much olive oil should one use to help gain?  and just regular olive oil?



1 or 2 teaspoons a day should be fine, just chuck it into your shakes


----------



## Built (Jun 29, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> how much olive oil should one use to help gain?  and just regular olive oil?


One tablespoon has about 120 calories, so if you add one or two tablespoons to a shake, it's easy calories. Do the math, add in as much as you need. It's just calories. 



dsc123 said:


> 1 or 2 teaspoons a day should be fine, just chuck it into your shakes


 (I think dsc means tablespoons, and there's no upper limit to how much you take, other than your calorie-limit of course)


----------

